# Flame moss emersed?



## MaD_Sci (Aug 14, 2009)

Has anyone grown flame moss emersed? It takes so long for it to grow submersed and I was hoping to get it growing faster for some new aquascaping.


----------



## maknwar (Feb 28, 2008)

I have not grown it emersed but give me a month and I will answer the question. 

I would think it would be like any other moss and do just fine.


----------



## AquaX (Aug 14, 2006)

In my experience it grows fairly fast submersed, it however does not really spread much. Even when grown emersed it spreads at a snail's pace.


----------



## MaD_Sci (Aug 14, 2009)

AquaX said:


> In my experience it grows fairly fast submersed, it however does not really spread much. Even when grown emersed it spreads at a snail's pace.


Snails pace...that's pretty fast.


----------



## AquaX (Aug 14, 2006)

Figure of speech... 

Your best bet is to continue trimming and retying, filling in the empty spots.


----------

